# Vacation Brisket



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2008)

I cooked the flat portion of a brisket last week while on vacation. Sure was tasty.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks good!!!


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 18, 2008)

Oh man, look at that pink ring!  How long did you smoke it for?

</drool>


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 18, 2008)

AllenOK said:


> Oh man, look at that pink ring! How long did you smoke it for?
> 
> </drool>


 
Thanks Y'all

8 hours,225-240 degrees in oak ,pear and cherry wood.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 18, 2008)

very nice, great job


----------



## john a (Apr 19, 2008)

Looks real good. Wish I had some for lunch today.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 19, 2008)

man-o-manischewitz that looks good!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 19, 2008)

Dang!!!  It's time to get the smoker smokin'!!!!!  Beautiful pic!!


----------



## Toots (Apr 19, 2008)

That brisket looks AWESOME, I'm drooling.  I bet it was wonderful!


----------



## Randal (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice job.

How many pounds was the brisket?


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 3, 2008)

Randal said:


> Nice job.
> 
> How many pounds was the brisket?


 
Sorry Randal, I don't remember exactly but is was not big. Maybe 5-6 pounds. I usually do whole Packers when I do Brisket but not this time.


----------

